

W3C HTML5 Spinning Logo — Flick with finger or mouse in WebKit - eferraiuolo
http://925html.com/files/html5logo/
This simple example is using YUI 3.3.0 which has support for high-level, device-independant, gesture events which made it easy to make the logo spin when flicked with a mouse or touch gesture. It is also using YUI 3’s CSS transitions module to do the rotateY CSS Transform.<p>It works in WebKit browsers: Safari, Chrome, MobileSafari (iOS), Android, and should work on BlackBerry Touch 6.0.<p>View the source on the page, its short and straight forward.
======
eferraiuolo
This simple example is using YUI 3.3.0 which has support for high-level,
device-independant, gesture events which made it easy to make the logo spin
when flicked with a mouse or touch gesture. It is also using YUI 3’s CSS
transitions module to do the rotateY CSS Transform.

It works in WebKit browsers: Safari, Chrome, MobileSafari (iOS), Android, and
should work on BlackBerry Touch 6.0.

View the source on the page, its short and straight forward.

------
Uchikoma
Touched my Dell screen, nothing happened.

------
amadeus
I improved this with a couple lines of CSS to add 3d support.

<http://fun.amadeusamade.us/improvedSpinner/>

~~~
eferraiuolo
Nice! Now you can tell which way it's spinning. I updated mine to include your
CSS additions.

~~~
amadeus
Awesome! Yeah this reminds me of a little experiment I did back in the day
that was similar, but not using the logo of course:

<http://fun.amadeusamade.us/iphone/>

(Warning, my deceleration method is gehetto, so please forgive, I coded it in
a rush :) )

------
rob_react
YUI 3.3, now with 100% more spinny logo

~~~
eferraiuolo
:-) I wanted to test out the device-independant quester events after I saw
this from Boaz: <http://code.bocoup.com/html5logo/>

